# Moss with good form in low light?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm wanting to buy a moss to grow in a dark corner of my 90 gallon. I have kept java moss for years and love it but I fancied something a little different. I was thinking Christmas Moss or peacock moss but I know some mosses loose their form and just look like java moss without fairly high lighting. 

Any thoughts, experience? I want a moss but really it could be any moss as long as it has a nice form under low light conditions.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

What about willow moss? It is considered really slow to grow, but has a very natural look to it once it takes root.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had something a bit more compact looking in mind like christmas moss or taiwan moss in mind although I do like willow moss, funnily enough I was given some yesterday. Do you have any experience growing it?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning snail...

Singapore moss grows extremely well in low light and as it gets taller, the branches get thicker. It does well attached to driftwood, but will grow attached to floating plants too.

I've had it growing in a couple of my low tech, low light, 55 Gs for a few years and really like it.

Makes great cover for pregnant livebearers and the fry.

B


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks BBradbury, that's very helpful, have you tried other mosses too or just Singapore moss?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Peacock moss may be your best bet for lower light setups. Taiwan, Singapore and Christmas moss will "hold their own" but won't be as purtyful.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

snail said:


> Thanks BBradbury, that's very helpful, have you tried other mosses too or just Singapore moss?


Hello again snail...

Just the Singapore at this point. It came attached to driftwood and was on sale at the time. As with most mosses, it dies back at first, but will recover and in the right conditions, can get quite large. If you keep it in large tanks, it looks very nice.

I've found low light plants need a good fert dosed weekly and need the tank water changed weekly too. I dose a liquid hydroponics fert and change half the water in my tanks weekly. The combination of the macro nutrients from the clean water and the fish and the micros from the liquids keeps my plants growing and in good health.

Above everything else, have fun!

B


----------

